# اول موقع عربي عن الانظمة المدمجة



## Ahmed Saleh (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ،

هذا اول موقع عربي جديد عن الانظمة المدمجة و الميكروكنترول و الFPGA ..إلخ

نتمني ان يفيدكم و تسجلوا 

www.es4arab.com


----------



## عراقية الاصل (12 مايو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك الموقع جدا جميل ونافع


----------



## Ahmed Saleh (13 مايو 2009)

متشكر جدا و اتمني المشاركه فيه و تدعيمه ! حيث انه اول موقع عربي يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد جميل 13 (13 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور و جزاك الله خير


----------

